# donkey as a herd protector



## weerunner (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting a mini donkey to help protect my mini horses from coyotes. The coyotes so far have not come onto my land, but they are across the road. During the day the dogs are out and they keep a close eye on things, but during the night I would like to start keeping the horses out on good nights. Would a donkey be protective of their herd. I've heard that they are fiercely protective, but it was just talk, haven't actulally talked to a donkey owner.

Anyone have any opinions, advice?


----------



## chandab (Sep 4, 2012)

Donkeys can be very protective, but unfortunately, mini donkeys are just too small to make good herd protectors.

[i have a neighbor that now has an orphaned mini donkey foal because a coyote got its mommy.]


----------



## MountainWoman (Sep 4, 2012)

Not mini donkeys as protectors who you want to chase coyotes or at least not mine. Mine will turn and kick but at night, I wouldn't count on them as predator protection and I'd be worried about them. Maybe a mammoth or full sized donkey? I've heard about using llamas but don't know anything about that subject.


----------



## happy appy (Oct 24, 2012)

I am babysitting a friends full sized donkey and she would never work as herd protector. She is a push over. I actually had to move one of my smallest mares out of the paddock that she is in because the mini was being too bossy to the donkey.


----------



## SMW (Oct 24, 2012)

Llamas are by far the best herd protectors from all reviews I've heard. Larger "full sized" donkeys, or Molly-Mules (donkeyxdraft) are also good.


----------



## mel (Oct 26, 2012)

I had a standard donkey jenny that loved cattle, was scared to death of horses, and hated other donkeys. God rest her soul, I lost her a week ago at around 28 yrs old (still very hard). She was the best guard animal I could have ever had, we never lost another calf after she came, she let us know when there was a problem, and if a part of the fence was broken or down she would stand guard not letting the cattle through. We had to lead her through the gates to the new pasture (we rotate) so that she would let the cattle go to the new pasture. She ran hunters out of the fields, dogs, coyotes (and killed a few), and anything else she didn't think belonged. She was as smart as they came, and we miss her dearly.

That said, she was very special, and not all donkeys take to protectors very well, and if they do you must understand that it is their herd, not yours so be prepared if she decides to try and defend her baby from you. If you take one that she is protecting out of the herd you are a preditor in their eyes.


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 29, 2012)

We have a mini donkey here- who is a great WATCH donkey. Not a guard donkey. He will put the boots to our dog being in the pasture but I very much doubt he would chase anyone else out. But- taking last week as a prime example why he is so valuable to being part of our herd protection ; the coyote packs have been travelling quite frequently through here lately- another pack was coming through at dusk- Hershey our donkey heard them and started sounding off- we could see his braying was enough for them to take notice and alter their path away from our place. He also will alert us to anything unusal happening out in the pasture. What is also the good part is when he sounds off the horses take notice our big girl comes running from the back pasture and everyone kind of goes on alert. The dogs hear him and go see what the commotion is. He sounds off from inside his stall at night about every hour- I figure its his prewarning signal- if he doesnt sound off- I actually wake up and usually go check and see what the matter is, sometimes nothing- but other times a horse is out of there stall in the middle of the night. He is a very good and sound investment- for us not to mention is is quite the character here and part our farms ambiance.


----------

